# [Wet Thumb Forum]-BSS 46g bf



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

WARNING: Excessive wordiness forthcoming! Many thanks if you can persevere…

Well, I guess riding out Hurricane Jeanne isn’t all bad. It has forced the family and me indoors and given me a good chunk of time to catch up on some tank maintenance and a block of time to take some pictures and to get this gallery going. (By the way, the hurricane so far is just some decent wind and rain with occasional big gusts. I’m not expecting any damage like we got with the previous two. But there is still time!)

So, setting the table… I started my AGA 46-gallon bow-front at the beginning of this year when my used 29g tank developed a slow leak. You can see most of the tank specs in the signature. My 55w is on for 13 hours, my 96w on for 11 (starts 1 hour after 55w). I’m also working on a new full hood that will add in another 55w cf. Due to the hurricanes and the less-than-perfect bowed wood for the front, this DIY project is dragging out. My current target water parameters are pH=6.9, KH=4, PO4=1.0, NO3=10, K=20, CO2 on w/ lights at a rate of 20 bubbles/min. The local tap water has pH=7.6 w/ KH=7. Why my tank KH seems to drop over time, I’m still not certain. My fertilizer regimen is to bring levels back up to targets after 50% “weekly” water changes (which happen every 2-4 weeks ) with the use of premixed solution of KH2PO4 and the following dry chemicals: K2S04 (~1 tsp.), cheleated trace element mix (~1/16th tsp.), KNO3 (if needed). I also use Seachem Flourish root tabs for the Echniodorus. The current aquascape was put in place around May after reading about the golden ratio and the like. I started with a general plant kit from an on-line vendor, so if you see any misidentified plants in what follows, please point it out (this forum has already helped me out a couple of times). As I did a big hack job last night and have been a little lax with maint/pruning lately (e.g. lots of big leaves blocking significant light to the substrate), some of the plants are not as lush as they were. 

The vision…going from left to right. The back left corner was to be a red mountain comprised of Rotala. indica (which doesn’t do well for me), L. repens (not so red after a big haircut), and A. reineckii (which I have yet to purchase). There was to be a green tree line in front of the mountains (not sure what plant(s) yet), with a low, reed-like field of Dwarf Sag (not my definition of ‘dwarf’!) in front. There is a Nymphoides aquatica hidden in the Sags, and the Mellon Sword (E.?) was to come out when the tree line got ordered. There is also a small mass of Vesiularia dubyana (Java Moss) on top of the driftwood in the front right, which doesn’t seem too happy in my tank either. The back center was to be comprised of a waterfall of Micranthemum micranthemoides (Babytears) exploding out from behind the driftwood edge of the mountain. The waterfall was to feed a lush foreground lake of Lilaeopsis peppered with Marsilea quadrifolia (aquatic clover), which was to fill in all the way to the right front of the tank. The focal point on the right of the tank was to be the cute, little E. ozelot (now I know why many seasoned aquascapers seem to steer away from swords!) with a tall, “thin” A. crispus directly behind it (boy, did this plant explode in the last 1-2 months!). The back right corner of the tank was to be a stand of poplar-like trees, the Vallisneria gigantea with smaller trees in front, Vallisneria spiralis. A driftwood bench topped with A. barteri v. nana sat by the lakeshore, and some random marsh plants of Crypts (possibly wendtii bronze) were sprinkled in.

My desires/questions… There are lots of things I’d like to know. I’ll throw down a few ideas so folks can choose to refer to numbers if it makes it easier. Feel free to respond to as many or as few as you’d like!!

1) Any comments/suggested improvements about my set-up?
2) Would Dwarf Lobelia be a good, low replacement for the Dwarf Sag?
3) Suggestions for a tree line? I was thinking Stargrass, but have read that it was quite invasive. So, I’m now leaning towards Didiplis diandra.
4) Comments on using C. balansae (or similar) for Aponogeton and V. gigantea replacements?
5) What Crypt might make a good E. Ozelot focal-point replacement? Or is one even needed?
6) I’d love to learn to fertilize based on what the plants are telling me. Can anyone provide any guidance based on the above description and the photos (if they’re clear enough)?
7) Any suggestions on why the R. Indica (if that’s the one it is!) and Java Moss don’t seem to want to thrive?

If you made it to the end, thanks! I’ve been working on this thing for 3-4 hours (I can’t wait until all those Latin names come without all the needed research), so I’m glad I was able to I keep your interest.

Brian.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

<Oops! I guess I'm going to need some coaching on sizing my photos appropriately also. Sorry!>

Google is such a good thing! Got my attachment above down to a good screen size now. So, I'll add in a close-up of the dark crypt/anubias area.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

A new look...for the tank and for a photo (I hope!)...Brian.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

do the snails tear holes in the leaves?


----------



## Detox (Feb 26, 2004)

WHat is the red plant on the left and what is the plant in the middle that looks like little stars?


----------



## imported_shalu (Feb 13, 2004)

I think the red plant on the left is the red ludwigia, the middle one is pearl grass(Hemianthus micranthemum). I really like the new look. The plants are very healthy looking.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Now I can finally let out a breath of relief and say "Ah----"









The tank looks much more soothing now. Definitely a plus for me and my eyes. Now we just have to wait for the foreground middle to fill up. Nice change!

Paul


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm glad you said that was pearl grass... i've been trying to find what it is, and then coincidentally my LFS had something similar looking in the other day. It turned out to be pearl grass and I bought some not knowing whether it was what you had in your tank or not! yours looks much nicer than the stuff i bought, but it should pick up over time. 

i really like this tank. Thanks


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the comments, folks! I was beginning to think no one cared







. Actually, with family in town over the holidays, I took the week off and have (amazingly) stayed off the computer.

As to snails and holes, I don't see a lot of holes that I attribute to snails. I have recently added 4 loaches to help control the population, but only because I was getting, seemingly, thousands of them.

As to the H. micranthemoides, it had nearly doubled in size so I hacked it in half just tonight. It's growing quite quickly for me.

To answer a couple of my earlier questions, my R. indica wasn't growing because it was shaded by the L. repens (I switched their positions). And, my Java Fern wasn't growing because it was attached to some "toxic" driftwood which has since been removed from the tank.

Some of my new plants in the back right are starting to shoot up. Once they fill in, I'll try playing with the camera again and see if I can come up with another decent shot.

Brian.


----------



## Ahkuma (Feb 17, 2005)

BSS,
I really like your tank. I'm planning on buying a 46 BF very soon but I cant find a stand that I like. Can you include a pick with your tank and stand? 

How do you like 46 bf for a planted tank so far?

Looking forward to seeing your DIY hood as well.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks! I just purchased the standard All-Glass curved black pine stand. The flash on my camera has gone funky, but I'll see if I can get a whole shot tank.

I, too, would like to see my completed DIY hood! It's amazing how life gets in the way AND how well I can procrastinate when things don't go perfectly. My new goal for the hood is over the upcoming holiday break.


----------



## dissident (Sep 6, 2005)

Good luck with the hood. I don't think i coudl tackle a bow-front hood. I have a hard enough time with 90 degree angles.

BTW great looking tank.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Time for an update. As there is always a reason to wait a while for something else to grow just right, it has been a while.

I'm still wrestling with my fert regimen. My first 10 lb CO2 tank dating back to July just got a refill. For most of the time, the CO2 was on a timer with my lights, and I've been dorking with the levels. So, this tank might not last quite 7 months like the first one. Per the recent Tom Barr EI threads (and continuing green spot), I've just starting bumping my target PO4 levels to around 2.0, NO3 levels up to 20 and K up to 20. I only dose NO3 and K on water changes. My healthy fish load seems to keep the NO3 fairly stable. I'm adding 0.3 ppm of PO4 every other day, and 1 ml of my CSM+B every day (w/ 3 ml on water change).

Current plants include: (back row) L. repens, Alternanthera reineckii, Rotala indica, Hemianthus micranthmoides, Myaca fluviatilis, Crypt balansae, Bacopa caroliniana (? recently collected near Miami), Hygrophila difformis.
(mid/front) Heteranthera zosterifolia, Sagitarria sublata, Java fern (very small clump), Crypt wendtii, Lobelia cardinalis - dwarf, Marsilea quadrifolia, Lilaeopsis basiliensis, Marimo ball (why ?), E. ozelot, Crypt wendtii, Anubia nana, Vallisneria spiralis.

Current fish load: Sally (my giant, lazy SAE), 2 threadfin rainbow, 4 harlequin rasbora, 4 cardinal tetra, 10 rummynose tetra, 6 oto, 3 leopard danio, 3 red swordtails (+ assorted babies ), 1 bristlenose plec, 2 botia kubotai, 1 botia rostrata, 1 botia "Yo-yo", 7 assorted corydoras.

Comments? Suggestions? Corrections of above? Let 'em fly!!
Brian.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I have been reading a ton about PPS and EI.....I would love to hear how EI is working out for you. Looking good so far.....i might want to move your stem plants to the outside corners.....or fill the corners in.....seems to break up the tank too much IMHO. And the SAE is a fat bastard!!!! HAHAHAHAH Update us on the EI from time to time.
jB


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Agreed on more plants in the corners. If you look at my previous tank posting, the L. repens completely dominated the left corner. I hacked it back hoping to get more light to the Alternanthera. So far, it has quite worked out. As the the tall Mayaca in the middle, it has struggled for so long, that I was afraid to uproot it yet again, but I do need to do something with it.

As to the EI approach, I'm still working on my regimen. I've been happy with increased growth recently (e.g. the Mayaca), but don't have a complete handle on my uptake rates yet. I was regularly adding KNO3 every other day when I started out. After the 50% water change after the first week, my NO3 levels were 40+. So, I nixed the mid-week NO3. Depending on my PO4 reading after the water change this weekend, I may drop down my mid-week PO4 dosing also. I believe in my situation, the increased rate of CSM+B (or trace) additions has been the biggest benefit. As there's not really any good ways to measure those levels, I'm still playing with them. Feel free to comment back, if I haven't updated in a month or so.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

how much csm+b do you mix in how much water? also, how much do you add a week?


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

That info might help







. My cms+b mixture is 1 tsp mixed with 250 ml of distilled water. I currently mix 3 ml on the water change and 1 (sometimes 2!) ml every morning.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

dang, that's way more than me.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

You think that's a lot! I just heard in another forum, that a guy with a 46g is dosing 10ml every other day!! He seems to know his stuff, so I'm gonna give it a try. I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

dude, just watch out for algae!! plants dont need THAT much te.


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

Just to make sure we're all using the same abbreviations, t = tsp = teaspoon, and T = tbs = tablespoon. I mix 1T CSM+B and 1T MgSO4 in 250 ml of plain tap, and dose 1 ml per 10 gallons 3 times a week. No dose after water change and no dose on day before water change. That's just some info I gleaned from others and trying on my tank. Only one week of CSM dosing, but what a week! Plants noticibly reacted and growing! Potassium is as important as NO3 and PO4 and dosing extra also helped.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Per a couple of Google'd sites, 1T=3t. So, your mixture is 3x the strength of mine. To simplify, if my tank has 40g of water volume and I add 10 ml, that would be 2.5 ml per 10g. So, the values aren't that far off.

Let the explosive growth begin







!


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, the more I looked at the previous tank shot, the more I found I didn't really like. So, it was time for a bit of an overhaul. Here's the changes:

Out: Ozelot sword (kept a plantlet for my 10g), R. indica (wasn't doing it for me), L. repens (been there, done that, grew too fast).

In: Monosolenium tenerum/ Pelia (*generous* batch from Picesgirl!! Loosely tied to rocks...will this stay low enough for the foreground?)

Dosing: Increased CSM+B (1 tsp in 250ml) to 10 ml on non-Macro days about a week ago (thanks, Craig)

Replants: Mayaca (topped and held down with plant weights...thanks, Shalu), leggy Pearlgrass/Stargrass topped and replanted "individually" (my apologies to those in the senior council when I suggested otherwise ), Anubias nana being weighed down in front to lower the root structure (don't you love the nice clay pot!).

Photo: Went with just the 55w this time to reduce glare.

Coming attractions: Getting some E. stellata and L. aromatica tomorrow. Suggestions for placement??


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

got any new pics with the new plants?


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

I was thinking that just the other night. The extra micro dosing seems to be working well. I've got a camping adventure for the weekend starting tonight. But I'll try to get some updated tank shots up Sunday or Monday.

I did tank a decent shot of my Marsilea foreground and captured my Corydoras sterbai hanging out. I think it's a decent shot for me







!


----------



## imported_Austin (Nov 8, 2004)

I think our tanks are identical in size although I have a bit more lighting (192 watts)BSS, for dosing using estimated index, I put about 12 ml of csm+b ( csm+b / extra iron mix is 1 tablespoon per 250 ml of water ) with extra iron every other day and 1/2tsp NO3 and 3/4 tsp K and about 2ml of PO4 on the other days.

My algae problems are all but gone and the growth has been great my gloss I have had to trim 4 times and sell back to the store, Currently trying cuba for foreground and seems to be taking a good hold.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Well the increase in CSM+B dosing seems to be kicking growth up to a more healthy level. I'm now seeing a bit of BBA on dying/older leaves, so tonight I bumped up my CO2 bpm by about 20% (I've been running around 25 ppm with pH=6.9 and kh=7). My current dosing is NO3=20, PO4=4, K=+15 on weekly 50% water changes. Alternating days: 10 ml CSM+B (1 tsp in 250 ml) and 3ppm of PO4. High fish load keeps NO3 levels pretty stable. (Austin - sounds like we're at fairly similar dosing levels)

Getting alot of glare off the plants with the camera tonight. The best shot came with just the 96w bulb on. This shot is a couple hours after giving the Stargrass a good hair cut and smoothing out the top of the H. micranthemoides. Also, the Monosolenium tenerum (Pellia/Pelia) is starting to show some interesting new growth.


----------



## imported_Austin (Nov 8, 2004)

The tank is looking great,you can definitly see the growth.

Our dosing is almost identical except for the PO4 im around 1.5

I am picking up some more plants from my LFS tommorow they finally got some of the harder plants to get for me in, so once there in place I'll post a new pic (its been awhile)

Is that stellata or ludwiga in the middle of your tank the 2 mid stems there?


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

I recently uprooted all my L. repens as it just grew too quickly. I've got about 4-5 stem tops in there now. Supposedly







, it's E. stellata narrowleaf, E. stellata broadleaf and L. aromatica. I'm starting to see some growth on a couple of the stems and not much on others.

Now, I just gotta figure out where they go when they grow up!


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

> Now, I just gotta figure out where they go when they grow up!


and, with my experience, my tank always looks like crap until they do grow up.


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

I know, I've got way too many species in my tank for any cohesive aquascape. I just wanted to try as many as possible to see which ones grow and which ones I like. Naturally, the ones I like the best are the slowest growing. Toninas are the worst. Ludwigia 'cuba' is another that just won't take off. Least I don't have algae woes anymore.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by Creature:
> I know, I've got way too many species in my tank for any cohesive aquascape. I just wanted to try as many as possible to see which ones grow and which ones I like. Naturally, the ones I like the best are the slowest growing.


I know exactly what you are saying. It's only recently I've gotten the courage to start getting rid of some plants. My sprial vals are pretty much hidden and not adding much, so they'll likely go next. Depending on how the Pellia goes, it might replace the Dwarf sags (which in my mind are too similar in color/style to the Stargrass). But, the Stargrass grows too fast, so...

Man, this is great stuff to keep the mind spinning on over and over and over.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

ya lol. i am thinning out my number of species in my aquascaping tank. i am putting them in my holding tank. i think it is a good thing


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Hmmmm. Think it's time for an update?!? The tank has been through quite a few iterations, and I've been thinnning out as of late to make room for some sizable driftwood. So, here's a bit of a before shot...


----------



## Pete City (Sep 18, 2004)

Brian,
Everything looks nice and healthy.
Going to be interesting to see what you do with the driftwood.

Did you ever measure your GH?

Pete


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by Pete City:
> Going to be interesting to see what you do with the driftwood.


I agree with you there! I'm gonna draw myself a golden square and see if I can make it fit in somehow







.



> Did you ever measure your GH?


I've been meaning to PM you to let you know it is still on my list. I did learn the other day when my CO2 tank ran out (just got it replenished about an hour ago), that my KH must have dropped in my tank, because the pH leveled off around 7.3, rather than the expect 7.8 to 7.9. Drat those moving targets!!!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

hmmm... more pics please! Closeups, different angles.. I want MORE! Give it to me now, dammit! 

----------
just call me Stewie


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Not sure I'll get any shots tonight, but just as a tease, the driftwood came out lookin' pretty sweet







!


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Here's a shot from 3/8 showing the final DW placement. Several interesting observations since then. 

First, I've lost about 75% of my C. balansae and C. wendtii. I did 'bulldoze' the wendtii back about 2-4 inches, but I didn't touch the balansae. I'm assuming this is my first case of Crypt melt.

Second, my glosso has really started to take off, and the growth on my stellatus and aromatica seems much 'tighter' and healthier (though the color is more light green and less red).

I'm thinking that smallish piece of driftwood, which had become my loach hotel, was leaching mega-acids and that's likely why my tank always seemed a bit different. Though, time will tell for sure.

I'll try to get an updated tank shot this weekend.

Robert - exactly which angles/close-ups were you hoping for?!?


----------

